# Web Specification Template - Any Recommendations?



## BigHaus (Aug 18, 2003)

Looking to have a website designed. Can anyone recommend a good example or best practice template for a website specification (e.g. navigation, etc.)

Thanks-


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

If templates are what you're looking for, check this link out.

http://www.coffeecup.com/freestuff/templates/


----------



## Abhoth (Apr 17, 2005)

For best practices ... you'd want to learn from and use http://www.w3c.org.

If you want a template that may teach you something of a quality nature ... try here, http://www.projectseven.com/


----------



## BigHaus (Aug 18, 2003)

thanks!


----------

